# Solved: Strange Server request!



## manofmarin (Oct 26, 2007)

Windows XP Home-IE8-Outlook Express 6

Good morning:

I have started to receive over the last few days upon opening my computer in the morning, the following Window that I have never seen before. It repeats daily.

"The server you are connected to is using a security certificate that could not be verified. The certificates CN name does not match the passed value. Do you want to continue using this server?


The options are YES or NO. I click YES and the window closes and my computer continues to work with no other issues until the next day when this repeats!

I have no idea what this means or how to address it so the stops appearing.


An help would be appreciated. I am not sure this is the correct forum for this issue, but I have to start somewhere!


sincerely,

man of marin


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Most likely Outlook Express is using SSL servers and the certificates have expired. Check with your ISP to see if they have new mail servers, otherwise you will just have to wait for your ISP to update their certificates.


----------

